
New Version of the “Roadmap of Web Applications on Mobile” Now Avail from W3C - infodocket
https://www.w3.org/2018/12/web-roadmaps/mobile/
======
devadvance
Reasonably useful condensed list, but a couple concerning aspects:

1) (more important) Aren't many of these specs driven by WHATWG these days and
not the W3C? [1]

2) (less important) If this is about building for mobile, I'm not sure it's
reassuring that the compatibility tables on the site go beyond the device
width at default scale on mobile. I'm on a Pixel 3.

[1] [https://spec.whatwg.org](https://spec.whatwg.org)

